# Gana 120 millones de euros en el sorteo de Euromillones en Sevilla y acaba arruinado



## Chapapote1 (28 Oct 2021)

121 millones de euros ganó un panadero de Pilas


Debe resultar complicado ganar *121 millones *en el sorteo de Euromillones y acabar arruinado. Es la historia de *Francisco Manuel Delgado Rodríguez*, un *hombre* que tuvo un *golpe *de* suerte *en mayo de 2011 y ahora casi lo ha perdido todo.



> El mejor panadero del mundo es el de Pilas que se llevó lo más grande en el Euromillones. https://t.co/MoW8Ra7s8p
> — Garrobo (@GarroboXXI) October 26, 2021



Lo primero que hizo fue dejar su trabajo en invertir en Sicav, las llamadas sociedades de inversión de capital variable. Todo lo hizo, lógicamente, con el objetivo de crear más fortuna.

10 años después todo se ha torcido y las circunstancias le han obligado a cerrar su última Sicav dedicada a invertir en tecnológicas en Estados Unidos y Europa.

*Inversión del premio del Euromillones*
Recientemente, la gestora de Banco Santander comunicaba a la Comisión Nacional del Mercado de Valores (CNMV) que la junta general de accionistas de Noviembres Inversiones se declaraba en quiebra.

De esta manera, la última sicav del ganador del Euromillones viva, acordaba por unanimidad disolver y liquidar la compañía.

Pero no ha sido el único contratiempo. Este cierre se une al de sus otras dos sicavs: Eudel Inversiones, a comienzos de este año (también gestionada por Santander), y Delquin Inversiones, a finales de 2020.

La última firma estaba gestionada por JP Morgan y fue cerrada debido a que pasó de tener más de 31,1 millones a no tener nada.









Gana 120 millones de euros en el sorteo de Euromillones en Sevilla y acaba arruinado


Lo primero que hizo fue dejar su trabajo en invertir en Sicav, las llamadas sociedades de inversión de capital variable




www.elmira.es





Éste no se lo gastó todo en droga y putas. Ha metido el dinero en fondos de inversión ruinosos. Ahí ganaron los bancos, pero no él.


----------



## Fígaro (28 Oct 2021)

A ver, si no te lo gastas en drogas y putas, al menos gástatelo en los yates. Tendría un techo y algo que revender.


----------



## Sergey Vodka (28 Oct 2021)

Si lo hubiese invertido en doritos y en una empresa low-cost de campurrianas, hubiese sido el lidl absoluto de vurvuja.


----------



## Ederto (28 Oct 2021)

pero esa gente para qué coño invierte en nada??? si le va a dar igual!! no se va a poder fundir lo que ya tiene en toda su vida! no hay suficiente coca ni putas!!


----------



## stuka (29 Oct 2021)

Por aquí no paran los lobos de gualestrit alardeando de lo que harían, SICAVS incluídas.

Venga, sacad la patita, no seais tímidos.


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (29 Oct 2021)

Yo lo tengo claro, y no soy lego en economía e inversiones:
No tocar nada, no invertir en nada de lo que te digan los avispados que te quieren sajar.
Cambias parte de los billetes por algo tangible: oro, tierras, inmobiliaria, etc.
Cosas tangibles, no humo ni bits ni cotizaciones fluctuantes.
Te marcas un presupuesto anual de gasto y lo respetas.
Salvo que seas un manirroto absoluto te da para vivir bien e incluso a ayudar con cabeza a otros.


----------



## ashe (29 Oct 2021)

El pecado de la codicia...

Si es que cambiar valores que ha construido una civilización (lo que hoy se conoce como tradición) por el modernismo es lo que tiene (lujos, coches de lujo y un largo etc) es lo que tiene... el primero forma parte de la identidad cultural atemporal y el segundo solo es temporal y meramente material

¿tan dificil es de esos 120 millones guardar como ahorros personales 10 millones?


----------



## stuka (29 Oct 2021)

Pagaaloslistoscontudinero dijo:


> Yo lo tengo claro, y no soy lego en economía e inversiones:
> No tocar nada, no invertir en nada de lo que te digan los avispados que te quieren sajar.
> Cambias parte de los billetes por *algo tangible: oro, tierras, inmobiliaria, etc.
> Cosas tangibles, no humo ni bits ni cotizaciones fluctuantes.*
> ...




Pues estás contando lo que ya sabían nuestros abuelos...sin tanta panoplia "inversora". Lo que ves en la mano es lo que tienes.

Pero aquí se sigue años y años con la matraca de "formarse", leer al Kiyosaki ese (ladrillero premium) y demás vendehumos.

Cuando la bolsa va bien, ganan hasta los patos. Cuando los bancos daban algo con depósitos, todos eran inversores de éxito.

No te jode.


----------



## manutartufo (29 Oct 2021)

Hay que ser gañán ,120 millones dios.


----------



## xicomalo (29 Oct 2021)

El problema de la gente que gana mucho dinero en estas cosas es que se le acercan un montón de gente para "asesorarles" y claro esta al final pues e pierde el dinero ...


----------



## Von Riné (29 Oct 2021)

Tan difícil es dejar quietecito el dinero y gastar lo justo?

Joder, Entiendo que Hacienda se llevará un buen pellizco pero fundirse 120 millones lo veo inconcebible.


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (29 Oct 2021)

La avaricia rompe el saco.


----------



## Butters (29 Oct 2021)

La verdad es que los pobres no estamos hechos para controlar tanto dinero.

Piénsalo, toda tu vida sobreviviendo con lo justo y te llega un golpe de suerte como este.

Por muy bien que quieras hacer las cosas, no posees ni el entorno, ni el conocimiento para poder estar a salvo.

Leí hace tiempo de este tío y lo que más le preocupaba era su propia seguridad. Pero cometió un error fatal, todo el mundo sabia quien era.

Por mucho que quieras,metafóricamente hablando, te trasladan de una pecera pequeña, con sus problemas, pero al fin y al cabo, en la cual estas comodo y la conoces a la perfección y te sueltan de golpe en el mar, donde hay tiburones y peligros que ni imaginabas.

No debe ser fácil gestionar tanto dinero. Además, todos aquí sabemos cuan podrido esta todo. Lo dicho no tiene que ser fácil.

En su caso, lo mejor hubiera sido silencio, compra de tierras, casas para alquilar y oro. Haber montado una franquicia de panaderías le hubiera resultado mucho más sencillo, ya que ese es su terreno.

Lo dicho, ha querido nadar con tiburones cuando sólo es un simple pescado. Con dinero o sin el.

Los ricos de verdad y la gente que realmente mueve el dinero tiene una capacidad y conocimientos, entorno, ideas, influencias... que ninguno de nosotros es capaz de imaginar. Deben tener técnicas que para nosotros serían incomprensibles. Conocimiento de manipulación de masas que han heredado desde hace siglos. Perfeccionado hasta el día de hoy.

Es una lástima que haya acabado así, la verdad no se le veía mala persona y parecía tener la cabeza amueblada.


----------



## The Hellion (29 Oct 2021)

Si en vez de haber encargado la administración del dinero al Santander y a la JP Morgan se la hubiera encargado a los Corleone, todavía lo tendría.


----------



## Nostalgia (29 Oct 2021)

luego la gente se pregunta que por que hay personas tan poderosas y ricas y otras tan pobres, normal, si es que el dinero tiende naturalmente a pasar de los tontos a los listos, esta noticia lo confirma, si es que no tarda ni 10 años en quemar los 100 millones, 0 pena me da esta gente


----------



## .AzaleA. (29 Oct 2021)

Chapapote1 dijo:


> 121 millones de euros ganó un panadero de Pilas
> 
> 
> Debe resultar complicado ganar *121 millones *en el sorteo de Euromillones y acabar arruinado. Es la historia de *Francisco Manuel Delgado Rodríguez*, un *hombre* que tuvo un *golpe *de* suerte *en mayo de 2011 y ahora casi lo ha perdido todo.
> ...



Madre mía... ¿Cómo puede alguien, por mera avaricia, perder todo ese pastizal en una década? Si es que le daba para vivir tranquilamente hasta su muerte.


----------



## vurvujo (29 Oct 2021)

Von Riné dijo:


> Tan difícil es dejar quietecito el dinero y gastar lo justo?
> 
> Joder, es que fundirse 120 millones lo veo inconcebible.



Pues sí. 

ES que tienes que gastar la pasta a una velocidad de vértigo para no darte cuenta que la estás cagando profundamente.
Hace un par de días había un hilo parecido pero creo que eran 3 millones. 
Esos tres millones se pueden fundir relativamente rápido, te compras una casa de 1millón y un par de coches... y cuando te enteras no tienes nada.

¿Pero 120 millones?¿Qué putas hizo?


----------



## Redwill (29 Oct 2021)

Santander banca privada


----------



## vacutator (29 Oct 2021)

Si con que separe la mitad del premio 60 millones de euros !!!! y la otra mitad se la juegue al casino si quiere ya estaría a salvo.

60 millones en cuentas corrientes en bancos diferentes le daría para vivir de puto lujo 60 años incluso suponiendo una inflación brutal.

Tendría casi 100.000€ mensuales para hacer lo que quiera que ni de coña podría gastar ni la cuarta parte.

Y con el resto que monte sicavs o como si se los regala a la Montero para que los funda, pero por lo menos tiene su vida atada.


----------



## Mundocruel (29 Oct 2021)

Que hubiera comprado bitcoins


----------



## jake (29 Oct 2021)

En el momento he leído que invirtió en Sicavs no me ha hecho falta leer más.


----------



## chemarin (29 Oct 2021)

Tipejo que seguramente sabía hacer pan y creyó que esas cualidades también son necesarias para crear empresas financieras. El bajo nivel siempre le devuelve a uno al vertedero.


----------



## Covid Bryant (29 Oct 2021)

Eso de sin nada... No le quedará cash pero se habrá comprado chalet y pisos con los q vivir de rentas.


----------



## Ritalapollera (29 Oct 2021)

Ederto dijo:


> pero esa gente para qué coño invierte en nada??? si le va a dar igual!! no se va a poder fundir lo que ya tiene en toda su vida! no hay suficiente coca ni putas!!



Pienso lo mismo, la gente es SUBNORMAL perdida. Jamás vas a gastar ese dinero, ni tus nietos. Para qué te complicas???

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## secuestrado (29 Oct 2021)

Yo no puedo entender que alguien se arruine con 120 millones en 10 años. Vamos, es que es de sentido comun.

En primer lugar hay que ver como quieres vivir en tu vida. Está bien querar una casa grande, con un buen terreno, con un coche.. pero eso hay que mantenerlo. Coste de la casa y terrenos, coches, mantenimiento en 40 o 50 años. Si tienes hijos, querras que tengan buenos estudios y en un futuro quizas ayudarles a independizarse. Cuanto cuesta eso? Y querras tener algun capricho, vacaciones etc. Cuanto dinero al mes supone eso o al año? Todo eso lo sumas y te salen, yo que se 5 o 10 millones te vas a gastar en todo eso a 40 años (que ya son millones). Te quedan 110! Inviertes un % en activos mas variables o riesgosos, otro % en activos más conservadores y otro % tendras que tenerlo en liquido. Cómo cojones se puede arruinar uno teniendo una prevision a corto, medio y largo plazo de sus finanzas!?? No lo entiendo.


----------



## Mazaldeck (29 Oct 2021)

Siendo panadero lo que tendría que haber hecho es montar una cadena de panaderías (que es lo único que sabe hacer) poco a poco:

Paso 1: contratar gente para que lleve adelante su panadería original y hagan recetas nuevas (supervisado por él)
Paso 2: contratar diseñadores/arquitectos para que creen una imagen de marca y den nuevas ideas
Paso 3: comprar otro local en un radio de pocos kilómetros respecto al primero
Paso 4: montar la nueva panadería con diseño e ideas nuevas y contratar gente que la lleve (supervisado por él)
Paso 5: Ver si las nuevas ideas funcionan, mirar qué puede mejorarse y corregir errores
Paso 6: Abrir una nueva sucursal y recomenzar el ciclo

Durante esos pasos:
-pues mirar de disfrutar de la vida dependiendo de los gustos de cada uno (viajes, cenitas caras, putas...)
-también se pueden comprar tierras de cultivo, contratar agricultores que las lleven.
-algunos pisitos para alquilar
-algo que posiblemente de bastante pasta sea el tema de los parkings por horas en las grandes ciudades
-aprender algo de bolsa y meter pasta tanto en empresas grandes que den dividendos como también una parte en nuevas empresas que tienen buena pinta a futuro...


Es que hay que ser retrasado para meterse en algo de lo que sabes CERO y pulirte 120 millones de euros... joder, ¡si no tienes ni zorra arriesga un millón que dan para muchas cagadas y aún te quedan 119!


----------



## Rompehuevos (29 Oct 2021)

ese no era uno que era panadero y vivia en miami y habia aumentado su fortuna unos cuantos millones con sus inveriones?


a mi me toca eso y en cuenta a la vista y a vivir la vida... esa cantidad tan obscena da para vivir el resto de tu vida si no pasa una hecatombe inflacionista


----------



## El pernales (29 Oct 2021)

En esta noticia algo falla. Este tio seguro que no está en la calle sin un duro. El grueso del premio lo habrá perdido, pero seguro que con la pasta que le haya quedado, proporcionado el grueso perdido, va a vivir muy bien el resto de la vida. Cojo no se queda. Una vez leí que había comprado un apartamento, no recuerdo bien si en nueva York o en Miami, valorado en algún milloncejo de dólares. Sólo con la venta de ello, ya va a vivir mejor que muchos de nosotros currando toda nuestra vida


----------



## juagse (29 Oct 2021)

el nota no ha perdido el dinero, lo que ha hecho es cerrar la sicav porque el gobierno de PdrSnchz las ha jodido bastante, ha cogido su dinero y ha cambiado de vehiculo de inversion, lo mismo que las otras dos. Una si que tuvo unas perdidas de 4 millones, pero cerro la sicav y saco el dinero, no lo ha perdido. Probablemente tenga mas de 120 millones


----------



## Espectrum (29 Oct 2021)

pero con 120 millones para que cojones quiere más!


----------



## Ibar (29 Oct 2021)

Joder, te tocan 120 millones de € que te dan de sobra para vivir a ti y a tus descendientes y busca invertirlo para ganar más... Mira que son ganas de complicarse la vida.

La avaricia rompió el saco.


----------



## Demócrata y cristiano (29 Oct 2021)

Von Riné dijo:


> Tan difícil es dejar quietecito el dinero y gastar lo justo?
> 
> Joder, Entiendo que Hacienda se llevará un buen pellizco pero fundirse 120 millones lo veo inconcebible.



Una vez pagados los impuestos del premio Hacienda se hará con una buena parte de los rendimientos del capital, ha perdido 120 millones él solito.


----------



## .Kaikus (29 Oct 2021)

Este sevillano ha dado de comer a los grandes bancos, estos casos son muy habituales, con premios de 3-5 millones de euros, siguen trabajando, sin gastarse nada, disimulando y le dejan las inversiones a su director de banco de cabecera, amigo de la familia de toda la vida...

PD- Un dia pasan por la sucursal y les dice el de la ventanilla que su saldo esta en numeros rojos...


----------



## .Kaikus (29 Oct 2021)

jake dijo:


> En el momento he leído que invirtió en Sicavs no me ha hecho falta leer más.



El solo firmaba lo que le ponian delante, un pvto crack sucnor !!!.


----------



## Pat Garrett (29 Oct 2021)

Mazaldeck dijo:


> Siendo panadero lo que tendría que haber hecho es montar una cadena de panaderías (que es lo único que sabe hacer) poco a poco:
> 
> Paso 1: contratar gente para que lleve adelante su panadería original y hagan recetas nuevas (supervisado por él)
> Paso 2: contratar diseñadores/arquitectos para que creen una imagen de marca y den nuevas ideas
> ...



Para eso no necesita 120M€

Si sabe gestionar su negocio, puede hacer eso con poco dinero. El problema es que antes de los 120 millones no tenía esas ideas, y él ha pensado que el dinero le iba a solucionar la papeleta. Pero la realidad es tuzuda. Sin ideas, alguien con tanto dinero no lo conservará durante mucho tiempo. Y el primer error fue que era conocido por todo el mundo.


----------



## UsufructO (29 Oct 2021)

Seguro que esta arruinado?. No me lo creo....


----------



## pagesitofeliz (29 Oct 2021)

Espectrum dijo:


> pero con 120 millones para que cojones quiere más!



No hay peor ejemplo que un pobre con ínfulas de rico o millonario y peor aún que encima le toquen muchos millones.
En fin, todos soñamos ser millonarios pero nadie se le ocurre hacerlo despierto y mucho menos sopesando la responsabilidad que se contrae frente a una sociedad que por el hecho de ser millonario debes o tienes que hacer lo que toca hacer en general y más lo que los demás piensan, te aconsejan y exigen hagas del contrario ni vivies ni disfrutas a menos que te aísles en tu mundo y poco más.
Anda a saber porqué estoy viviendo en una finca de más de tres mil kilómetros cuadrados intentando vivir como hace más de 50 años atrás y poquito más.


----------



## .Kaikus (29 Oct 2021)

pagesitofeliz dijo:


> estoy viviendo en una finca de más de tres mil kilómetros cuadrados



Seran tres kilometros cuadrados !!!, estas en la provincia de Lerida ???...


----------



## pagesitofeliz (29 Oct 2021)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Seran tres kilometros cuadrados !!!, estas en la provincia de Lerida ???...
> [/QUOT
> Es verdad ya me parecen mucho tres kilómetros como para tener bajo mi poder media provincia de lleida.
> Precisamente, aún que las fincas en lleida se miden por jornales, para que mejor los neófitos te entiendan mejor darle las medidas por kilómetros.
> En fin.


----------



## ANS² (29 Oct 2021)

si tienes 121 millones, ¿para qué inviertes?, ¿para ganar más cuando ya tienes para vivir 10 vidas?

hay que ser puto retrasado


----------



## Salsa_rosa (29 Oct 2021)

Pues parece que lo de arruinado es totalmente fake






El discreto panadero de los 121 millones de euros







www.lavanguardia.com





Ahí pone que sigue con su fortuna, con otras empresas y que es muy cauto al invertir.


----------



## pagesitofeliz (29 Oct 2021)

Pat Garrett dijo:


> Para eso no necesita 120M€
> 
> Si sabe gestionar su negocio, puede hacer eso con poco dinero. El problema es que antes de los 120 millones no tenía esas ideas, y él ha pensado que el dinero le iba a solucionar la papeleta. Pero la realidad es tuzuda. Sin ideas, alguien con tanto dinero no lo conservará durante mucho tiempo. Y el primer error fue que era conocido por todo el mundo.



Cada pobre tiene muy idealizado o creído que se trajinaría con muchos millones en su poder , disfrutar la vida a tope.
Lo primero es colocarlos en un banco, lo demás es totalmente imprevisible, podria muy bien daros un ejemplo práctico, precisamente los primeros meses haces mil planes, una casita en un pueblecito muy solitario una finquita y ha vivír, al poco tiempo el pueblo se te cae en aburrimiento y la finquita como con dinero suficiente como para cuidarla cada día , luego vas y te afianzas en otro pueblo con más posibles y adquieres otra finca con más posibles y menos trabajo de labriego, aún así con el tiempo empiezas a cavilar donde tanto dinero en un banco? no me digáis cómo, pero llegaron a pasarme por la cabeza tanta cantidad de fantasías hasta que me llegó la de que lo había perdido todo con la crisis de la construcción en fin poco a poco llegó mi desesperacion seguido de cierta locura hasta que intente finiquitar mis cavilas de la manera más fácil, lo demás solo lo solucione intentado vivir lo máximo con lo mínimo y retrocediendo unos 50 años y poco más.
He aquí mi mundo y poco más.


----------



## ElMayoL (29 Oct 2021)

Por que la gente es tan subnormal?es que no me entra en la cabeza, joder.


----------



## tothewebs (29 Oct 2021)

Estos cumulos de desgracias suelen ser pagos karmicos.

En alguna vida pasada este sería el estafador y ahora le toca pasar el mal trago.

Cuidado pues


----------



## hyugaa (29 Oct 2021)

tothewebs dijo:


> Estos cumulos de desgracias suelen ser pagos karmicos.
> 
> En alguna vida pasada este sería el estafador y ahora le toca pasar el mal trago.
> 
> Cuidado pues



Puede ser más cierto de lo que tú te crees


----------



## SBrixton (29 Oct 2021)

Noticia falsa de un panfleto semicasero, ¿y ahora que hacemos, OP?

OP: Que mas da la verdad o la mentira si funciona para plasmar y difundir mi ideologia, mi forma de pensar.


----------



## Luftwuaje (29 Oct 2021)

Alguien ha cotejado la noticia?


----------



## SBrixton (29 Oct 2021)

tothewebs dijo:


> Estos cumulos de desgracias suelen ser pagos karmicos.
> 
> En alguna vida pasada este sería el estafador y ahora le toca pasar el mal trago.
> 
> Cuidado pues



Si es asi, yo debi hacer algo muy grave ¿pero donde puedo encontrar certeza de ello?

Una vez soñe que vivia en Alemania y me sentia muy comodo, eran los sesenta y yo joven o eso me creia en el sueño del que me desperte al asustarme porque de repente el agua pasaba por encima del puente por el que caminaba.

Al despertar me sorprendio como era posible tener un sueño en el que estaban pasado cosas, pensando cosas y a la vez una sensacion la de estar en Alemania.

Consulte fotografias en internet de ciudades de aquel pais donde nunca habia estado y Hamburgo era muy similar, los edificios antiguos de ladrillo visto y el lago.

Para mas inri sucedio dias antes de que llegara el momento en que yo habia decido acabar con esta vida actual, cuando se me terminaba el ultimo bath en Tailandia.

Años mas tarde supe que en los 60 hubo una gran inundacion en Hamburgo.

Fui un sadico nazi? Un criminal aprovechando la guerra? Porque no es ni medio normal lo mal que me ha ido en esta vida, siendo tiempos tan faciles. En las apuestas por ejemplo siempre pierdo con ilogicas estadisticas, si apuesto mas de 2 goles lo normal es acertar la mitad de partido, no 2 de 11. O como ayer que marcan 4 en el preciso momento que realizaba la apuesta, dos de ellos que iban 0-0 en el minuto 70, por partida doble, por supuesto ya solo acerte 2 mas de de los otros 8 que aposte. Por un minuto y asi miles de veces!


----------



## Steven Seagull (29 Oct 2021)

¿Para qué cojones quiere un panadero que acaba de recibir 121 millones invertir para ganar más? jajajaja    

Ya sólo eso es de retraso absoluto. Con esa cantidad, aunque no generes nada, tienes para vivir dpm cuatro vidas seguidas.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (29 Oct 2021)

Butters dijo:


> La verdad es que los pobres no estamos hechos para controlar tanto dinero.
> 
> Piénsalo, toda tu vida sobreviviendo con lo justo y te llega un golpe de suerte como este.
> 
> ...



Venga tío, lo metes en el banco, te dan la Visa Oro, te recorres el mundo de hotel en hotel o si prefieres pasando en albergues conociendo mochileras y a qué más? 
No te lo pules ni en 4 vidas. Ni de coña. 

Si te aburres de tanto viajar, compras tres o cuatro apartamentos para alquilar y contratas a un pringado para que te los gestione (a tiempo parcial porque no dan tanto trabajo como para jornada completa) y a vivir que son dos días. Y te retiras a donde más te guste de los sitios por los que hayas pasado manteniendo a la putita más bella que hayas conocido a lo largo de decenas de países no feminazis.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (29 Oct 2021)

Steven Seagull dijo:


> ¿Para qué cojones quiere un panadero que acaba de recibir 121 millones invertir para ganar más? jajajaja
> 
> Ya sólo eso es de retraso absoluto. Con esa cantidad, aunque no generes nada, tienes para vivir dpm cuatro vidas seguidas.



Te gastas un millón al año y los 80 que te quedan, para renta y regalos.


----------



## fredesvindo (29 Oct 2021)

El padre si que disfrutonantesnde morir haciendo la ruta de las.plazas de toros que le fascinaba.

No todo lo invirtio, vive en el centro de sevilla y eso es suyo.

Y ayudo a toda su familia y la de su señora.


----------



## tothewebs (29 Oct 2021)

hyugaa dijo:


> Puede ser más cierto de lo que tú te crees



Por supuesto, lo he dicho totalmente en serio.



SBrixton dijo:


> Si es asi, yo debi hacer algo muy grave ¿pero donde puedo encontrar certeza de ello?
> 
> Una vez soñe que vivia en Alemania y me sentia muy comodo, eran los sesenta y yo joven o eso me creia en el sueño del que me desperte al asustarme porque de repente el agua pasaba por encima del puente por el que caminaba.
> 
> ...



La certeza? en usted mismo, nadie mejor que usted para saberlo.

mi consejo, haga meditación o busque sobre las regresiones a vidas pasadas, interiorice en usted, no busque fuera lo que ya tiene en casa, aunque creo que por lo general no nos conviene saber lo que fuimos, igual no nos gusta nada saber lo hijodeputa que pudimos ser.

Y si, esta vida es continuación de las anteriores, pero el olvido de las vidas pasadas no es algo malo, en nuestro estado de evolución es necesario.

Siempre se ha dicho que se cosecha lo que se siembra, el karma es muy cabrón, el que la hace la paga etc, No tenga duda que es así.

saludos


----------



## batllory (29 Oct 2021)

Ser multimillonario porque te cae del cielo y querer seguir invirtiendo. Nunca lo entederé.


----------



## NEKRO (29 Oct 2021)

Noticia falsa


*Le tocaron 121 millones*
*El panadero que ganó el Euromillones, en pánico: saca 37 millones de las sicavs*
Pese a que sus sociedades no han sucumbido al crash debido a su alto patrimonio en renta fija, ha decidido sacar parte del dinero y buscar otras oportunidades.

"Si me tocara el Euromillones o me hiciera millonario, me compraría..." Ese deseo o sueño lo ha tenido mucha gente y pocos son los que han logrado hacerlo realidad. *Francisco Manuel Delgado Rodríguez ha sido uno de ellos puesto que en mayo de 2011, con 36 años, le tocó 121 millones de euros *en el sorteo del Euromillones. Tomó la decisión de dejar su trabajo de toda la vida, el de panadero en un pueblo de Sevilla (Pilas), para viajar e invertir parte de su gran fortuna. Con el premio decidió adquirir propiedades en Madrid, Sevilla e incluso en Miami (EEUU), hacerse con un buen coche y comprar tres sicavs. Tal vez esto último no se nos hubiera ocurrido si no hubiera sido por las entidades que lograron 'cortejar' al nuevo millonario, como Banco Santander y JP Morgan. 

El millonario, que decidió diversificar la mayor parte de su nueva fortuna, ha decidido esta semana hacer cambios y *retirar dinero de sus sicavs tras el crash de los mercados ante el temor de que los números rojos se agudicen *como consecuencia del impacto de la Covid-19. De hecho, en estos vehículos están también familiares suyos puesto que dos de sus hermanas figuran como consejeras en dichas sociedades de inversión. 

Las sicavs, bautizadas como Noviembres Inversiones, Eudel Inversiones y Delquin Inversiones, han sufrido fuertes reembolsos durante esta semana y evidencian que el ganador del Euromillones no se fía de la evolución de los mercados y teme que se agudicen las caídas que sufren la mayoría de plazas bursátiles, a excepción de China y el Nasdaq tecnológico. De hecho, *en estos tres vehículos tenía un patrimonio invertido de alrededor de 82 millones de euros*, a cierre del primer trimestre, que se ha rebajado significativamente a día de hoy. 


El millonario, como buen panadero que fue durante años, ha hecho con su fortuna como si de buena levadura se tratara y sus inversiones han crecido en las sicavs a buen ritmo gracias a la buena evolución de los mercados... hasta que apareció la Covid-19. Estas caídas han hecho que se haya mostrado más temeroso y sea el momento de *sacar parte del dinero, alrededor de 37 millones de euro*s, con el objetivo de buscar otras oportunidades de inversión o de tenerlo en 'stand by'. 

El primer movimiento lo comunicó a la CNMV el 12 de junio en Delquin Inversiones, su mayor vehículo con un patrimonio de 28,25 millones, a cierre de marzo. Ese día informó que "con fecha de operación 8 de junio de 2020 y fecha de liquidación 12 de junio de 2020, se ha producido una disminución del capital en circulación en un 46,88%". Esta retirada de dinero es significativa puesto que* el empresario controla más del 99% del patrimonio de la firma* y habría sacado alrededor de 10,8 millones de euros.

*Este vehículo, gestionado por JP Morgan, no ha sufrido el crash de los mercados debido a su carácter más conservador *y cotiza en precios similares a los que cerró el pasado curso. De hecho, su distribución de activos es de un 87,24% del patrimonio en renta fija o liquidez y un 12,76% en renta variable estadounidense que, junto a la de China, es la que mejor se ha comportado en 2020. 


*Noviembres y Eudel, ambas gestionadas por Banco Santander, sí han sufrido los números rojos* y, probablemente, hayan sido la mayor preocupación para el millonario sevillano. En la primera retiró cerca de 13,2 millones y en la segunda más de 14 millones de euros y se han comportado peor que el otro vehículo al invertir en compañías del Ibex 35 como Santander, BBVA, Inditex o Telefónica. En total, las pérdidas durante este curso eran de un 6,5% en Noviembres y de un 8,2% en Eudel tras recuperar cierto terreno en el segundo trimestre del año puesto que el desplome entre enero y marzo fue de un 9,26% y 10,25%, respectivamente, pese a estar la mayor parte del patrimonio invertido en renta fija. 

El panadero que se hizo millonario gracias al Euromillones buscó refugio en este tipo de instrumento de inversión* debido a que solo tributan al 1% en el Impuesto de Sociedades y suele ser utilizado, de manera habitual, por las grandes fortunas de nuestro país*. No obstante, muchas están optando por cerrar estos vehículos debido a que Podemos contempla medidas para evitar que un solo accionista controle un gran porcentaje de su patrimonio (como sucede en este caso con más del 99%) y que el número de inversores no sea prácticamente el mínimo legal de 100 accionistas. 









El panadero que ganó el Euromillones, en pánico: saca 37 millones de las sicavs


Pese a que sus sociedades no han sucumbido al crash debido a su alto patrimonio en renta fija, ha decidido sacar parte del dinero y buscar otras oportunidades.




www.lainformacion.com













Francis, el sevillano del Euromillones, arma su 'panadería' con 4,3 millones


La firma, constituida a finales de 2018, ha encarado su primer ejercicio completo y el resultado no ha sido positivo: pérdidas de 26.935,16 euros en 2019.




www.lainformacion.com













El panadero que ganó una fortuna con el Euromillones cierra su última sicav


Francisco Manuel Delgado dejó el trabajo de toda su vida tras ganar 121 millones de euros y decidió invertir gran parte de su patrimonio




www.elconfidencial.com


----------



## hyugaa (29 Oct 2021)

batllory dijo:


> Ser multimillonario porque te cae del cielo y querer seguir invirtiendo. Nunca lo entederé.



Tuvo la misma enfermedad que los del 1% SON ENFERMOS MENTALES

MÁS TIENEN Y MÁS QUIEREN, INTENTAN RELLENAR UN GRAN HUECO ON MÁS PASTA, Y A CADA VEZ QUE OBTIENEN MÁS PASTA MÁS GRANDE SE HACE EL HUECO QUE ALIMENTAR


----------



## moncton (29 Oct 2021)

Un inglesito de 50 y pico tacos saco 150 millones en el Euromillones ese

Murio de un ataque al corazon apenas cumplidos los 60, tras haberse divorciao de la mujer al poco de ganar el premio

Segun decia el abogado que llevaba los temas, se gasto casi 100.000 libras a la semana durante 10 años

6 millones al año, casi 60 fundidos en putas y otros vicios hasta que le revento el corazon de tanta juerga y buena vida

Y todavia quedo mas de la mitad para que se peleasen los herederos

Ni SICAVS ni casas ni oro ni bitcoins ni hostias, putas y barcos hasta el final


----------



## Zuschauer (29 Oct 2021)

Redwill dijo:


> Santander banca privada



De hecho vive al lado de las oficinas de Banca privada del Santander. En una de las mejores calles de Sevilla. 

Enviado desde mi MI 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## SR.KARL MARX (29 Oct 2021)

Comprar una casa un coche y seguir con la vida normal sin preocupaciones, seguir remando a media jornada sin pensar que te pueden echar, y en veranito ir a algún país exótico a follar como un campeón, ni drogas ni ostias en vinagre.


----------



## ENRABATOR (29 Oct 2021)

Ederto dijo:


> pero esa gente para qué coño invierte en nada??? si le va a dar igual!! no se va a poder fundir lo que ya tiene en toda su vida! no hay suficiente coca ni putas!!



Es como el cuento de las 99 monedas de oro regaladas a un feliz campesino por un rey abyecto, el campesino arruina su felicidad en busca de lograr una moneda mas para tener 100. Estos son iguales, tontos que les cae una fortuna tan grande que no necesitarian mas, pero sus ansias junto a un ineptitud son su perdicion


----------



## hartman (29 Oct 2021)

Fígaro dijo:


> A ver, si no te lo gastas en drogas y putas, al menos gástatelo en los yates. Tendría un techo y algo que revender.



en barcos y putas.


----------



## SR.KARL MARX (29 Oct 2021)

Sólo se enteraria mi familia cercana.


----------



## Ederto (29 Oct 2021)

Conozco un tío que dio un pelotazo con el euromillones, unos 20 millones. En el pueblo contaban que le regaló 4 millones de euros a sus padres y 2 millones a cada uno de sus hermanos (eran 3) y a cada uno le dijo, la mitad es para ti, gástala como te salga de los cojones, la otra mitad guárdala, es intocable. Si acabo debajo de un puente me devuelves la mitad de esa parte guardada, que me conozco.


Y efectivamente fue la familia la que le terminó salvando de acabar debajo de un puente. Pero por lo menos tenía 1+0.5+0.5+0.5 millones para desintoxicarse y vivir cómodamente sin hacer nada.


----------



## NEKRO (29 Oct 2021)

JODER QUE LA NOTICIA ES FALSA


----------



## apocalippsis (29 Oct 2021)

Vaya pedazo de retrasado era su sino por eso, el burro y la linde.........


----------



## FuckingHostile (29 Oct 2021)

Y este era el que siempre ponían como ejemplo de ganador del euromillón que supo usar su fortuna sin arruinarse....pues ahora mira, también le ha tocado a el.

De todas formas esta gente no se para que hostias se complica la vida...con 120 millones de euros van a ser ricos hasta tus nietos...pa que tocas coño? Porque leches tienen que invertir tanto dinero en cosas que no entienden? Abre un bar o un restaurante joder y si no va bien pues lo chapas perdiendo dinero pero no te arruinas...hasta para esto hay que tener un mínimo de inteligencia


----------



## Fornicious Jr (29 Oct 2021)

Me tocan los 121 millones y vendo los 4 zulos y el piso de sant Gervasi y me voy a vivir a algún resort que me cocinen, me laven la ropa, me limpien,...

Es que puedes tener los empleados que quieras, no, niente, cero líos y problemas

Pago una cantidad al mes, la que sea y a puchero puesto

Que quiero viajar, alquilo un coche con chófer 

Que quiero yate, lo alquilo

Cero mierdas con las que hacienda me pueda venir con hostias, y cero responsabilidades 

Me quedan 20 años buenos, igual luego otros 10 con la cabeza tonta

Así que a vivir a full y sin hacer rehenes


----------



## Mtk (29 Oct 2021)

xicomalo dijo:


> El problema de la gente que gana mucho dinero en estas cosas es que se le acercan un montón de gente para "asesorarles" y claro esta al final pues e pierde el dinero ...



Es un buen simil con el Estado y los sucesivos gobiernos del sino que sean.


----------



## Ederto (29 Oct 2021)

A mí me tocan los 120 millones del euromillones... y lo mínimo le cambio la radio al coche!!! con subwoofer y todo!!!


----------



## el tabernero (29 Oct 2021)

Sinceramente,las noticias que leo sobre este señor es que ha cerrado sus sicav,no que esté arruinado,asi que entiendo que ha cambiado los huevos de cesta nada mas.


----------



## audienorris1899 (29 Oct 2021)

Últimamente aparecen ganadores del Euromillón por todas partes, con rocambolescas historias que aparecen semanalmente en los periodicuchos online patrios y no son nada más que invents para incitar al populacho a jugar a esta lotería por parte de los que siempre ganan.


----------



## Gothaus (29 Oct 2021)

Caso clásico.


----------



## Pimlico (29 Oct 2021)

No se ha arruinado, solo ha cambiado el dinero de sitio. Como nos cuelan estas noticias, pero esto no era un foro de economía?


----------



## stuka (29 Oct 2021)

Pagaaloslistoscontudinero dijo:


> Yo lo tengo claro, y no soy lego en economía e inversiones:
> No tocar nada, no invertir en nada de lo que te digan los avispados que te quieren sajar.
> Cambias parte de los billetes por algo tangible: oro, tierras, inmobiliaria, etc.
> Cosas tangibles, no humo ni bits ni cotizaciones fluctuantes.
> ...





23 GRACIETAS POR TIRARSE UN EVIDENTE PEDO.

Inmediatamente después yo, ratifico lo que ya se sabe e incido aún más y me dan limosna. Nadie ganamos un céntimo con estas cosas, pero da una pauta de cómo funciona esta basura. Fiel reflejo de esta "sociedad" de gusanos escombro.


_"Pues estás contando lo que ya sabían nuestros abuelos...sin tanta panoplia "inversora". Lo que ves en la mano es lo que tienes.

Pero aquí se sigue años y años con la matraca de "formarse", leer al Kiyosaki ese (ladrillero premium) y demás vendehumos.

Cuando la bolsa va bien, ganan hasta los patos. Cuando los bancos daban algo con depósitos, todos eran inversores de éxito.

No te jode. "_






Gana 120 millones de euros en el sorteo de Euromillones en Sevilla y acaba arruinado


121 millones de euros ganó un panadero de Pilas Debe resultar complicado ganar 121 millones en el sorteo de Euromillones y acabar arruinado. Es la historia de Francisco Manuel Delgado Rodríguez, un hombre que tuvo un golpe de suerte en mayo de 2011 y ahora casi lo ha perdido todo. El mejor...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Arthas98 (29 Oct 2021)

Ya hay que ser retrasado mental y miserable para arruinarte después de ganar 121 millones. Que se joda


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (29 Oct 2021)

Noticia falsa le quedan 37 millones aún..tendría que gastarse 12000 euros al día para arruinarse


----------



## NEKRO (30 Oct 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Noticia falsa le quedan 37 millones aún..tendría que gastarse 12000 euros al día para arruinarse



Tampoco es así. En una de las SICAV el año pasado rescata 30 millones dejando en ella otra buena cantidad de kilos, además tenía otras dos que en un principio deja sin tocar. Después viendo que podemos y la psoe empiezan a meter mano a la fiscalidad de las SICAV, decide deshacer todas las Sicav y realiza el rescate de capital en todas ellas, dejandolas al mínimo. de tal manera que llega un momento que le comunican que debe sacar todo el dinero. Por otro lado se sabe que tiene otra sociedad con más de 4 millones de euros de capital que en 2019 tuvo unos 27000 euros de perdidas. Si mirais noticias veréis que todo el mundo se esta deshaciendo de las SICAVS, que las estan cerrando y mandando el dinero a otro lado.

*Francis, el sevillano del Euromillones, arma su 'panadería' con 4,3 millones*








Francis, el sevillano del Euromillones, arma su 'panadería' con 4,3 millones


La firma, constituida a finales de 2018, ha encarado su primer ejercicio completo y el resultado no ha sido positivo: pérdidas de 26.935,16 euros en 2019.




www.lainformacion.com














Ya han cerrado el 62% de todas las sicavs que se liquidaron en 2019


Las sociedades de inversión de capital variable, más conocidas por su acrónimo Sicav, están perdiendo fuelle en los últimos años, como demuestran las cifras de liquidación registradas en la CNMV. Y 2020, un ejercicio especialmente complicado para los empresarios y familias adineradas, golpeados...



www.eleconomista.es













El cierre de sicavs se acelera por la amenaza de subidas fiscales


Durante 2019 han desaparecido 133 de estos vehículos de inversión




cincodias.elpais.com













Un 45% de las sicavs, abocada al cierre por su reducido tamaño


Un 45% de las 2.410 sociedades de inversión de capital variable (sicavs) que hay en España están abocadas a ir a la disolución como única vía para cumplir la futura normativa sobre estos vehículos de inversión, dado que disponen de un patrimonio inferior a los 5 millones de euros, el volumen que...



www.eleconomista.es





Que ya lo he dicho antes la noticia es interesadamente falsa lo importante sería saber porque todos los MASS MIERDA se han lanzado a mentir de forma tan descarada y la tendencia de las últimas semanas de sacar la "ruina" de los acertantes de la lotería. Es que parece como si los medios tuvieran una orden del gobierno para mentir y así confiscar el dinero de los acertantes para ser ellos quienes les "gestionen" los premios, porque la gente es muy tonta y no sabe que hacer con el dinero.


----------



## skan (30 Oct 2021)

Al menos lo ha disfrutado, la mayoría de la gente no tiene esa oportunidad.


----------



## AHTNUKIAV (30 Oct 2021)

Chapapote1 dijo:


> Recientemente, _*la gestora de Banco Santander *_comunicaba...



Aquí he dejado de leer.


----------



## Höft (30 Oct 2021)

120 millones da para mucho.


----------



## Xinforio (30 Oct 2021)

Noticias falsa como ya han dicho aquí. Seguramente el tipo ahora tenga bastante más de lo que le tocó.

Por otro lado, me parece muy triste y esclarecedor de la sociedad actual lo que pasa en este foro. Gente sin conocimiento financiero y gente envidiosa disputándose el primer puesto de la mezquindad, unos recomendando no hacer nada si te tocan esos millones y otros alegrandose de la eventual mala suerte del que lo haya perdido todo.

Un premio así HAY QUE COLOCARLO. Si, hay que invertir, aunque haya suficiente dinero para dos vidas. Y eso es porque el dinero no es nada. El dinero sirve lo que puedas comprar con él, el dinero en sí no es nada. Por eso hay que invertir pero no necesariamente para ganar y acaparar más riqueza sino simplemente por protección. Habéis oído hablar de la diversificación? Pues precisamente es eso, hay que comprar terrenos, casas, locales, acciones, diferentes divisas, bonos, fondos, arte....y dentro de cada apartado diversificar también, no comprar todos los terrenos iguales ni en la misma localización, ni todas las casas iguales tampoco, ni todo lo que metas en acciones vaya a la misma empresa o el mismo sector....y eso es para PROTEGERSE, para tener "más papeletas" para que ese deseo, el tener dinero para dos vidas, se pueda llevar a cabo. 

Aparte de que mover el dinero beneficia a toda la economía. 

Son conceptos básicos que, en un foro como éste, deberían estar interiorizados ya.


----------



## diavole1 (30 Oct 2021)

Con 120 millones, puedes gastar 200.000 Euros al mes durante 50 Años.
Verdaderamente no entiendo como hay gente cuya avaricia es tan grande que a algo "caido del cielo" le apuestan a inversiones para incrementar las ganancias.

Hombre, 200.000 Euros por mes es un abuso. Podrias gastar 30.000 y vivir como un rey durante 350 años. Jaja.


----------



## River in the street (30 Oct 2021)

Vamos, que quien ganó los euromillones fue ésta


----------



## pagesitofeliz (30 Oct 2021)

ElMayoL dijo:


> Por que la gente es tan subnormal?es que no me entra en la cabeza, joder.



Pues prueba de que te entre por otro sitio , será por posibles.
Lo dicho, todos soñamos con un día ser millonario, otra cosa es serlo en la realidad y más en esta sociedad que además de correcta es única e intransferible.
Lo que si puedo aconsejar es que de llegar a ser millonario nunca se te ocurra compartir tu fortuna con una mujer y mucho menos con una cabra y con un hombre tampoco, en lo demás haz lo que más te convenga.
Anda que no?.


----------



## pagesitofeliz (30 Oct 2021)

diavole1 dijo:


> Con 120 millones, puedes gastar 200.000 Euros al mes durante 50 Años.
> Verdaderamente no entiendo como hay gente cuya avaricia es tan grande que a algo "caido del cielo" le apuestan a inversiones para incrementar las ganancias.
> 
> Hombre, 200.000 Euros por mes es un abuso. Podrias gastar 30.000 y vivir como un rey durante 350 años. Jaja.



A ver , ahora imagínate que un mes no te da tiempo para gastar la cuota establecida, y no encuentras una solución factible , no creo que puedas ir y pregúntaselo a un cualquiera, a ver y empezando que solución le podríais dar a este pobre millonario?.
Podría plantear otros muchos problemas que un millonario se podría encontrar pero ahora no toca más por problemas de logística causa y consecuencia de lo colateral y poco más.
Anda que no?


----------



## Galvani (30 Oct 2021)

AHTNUKIAV dijo:


> Aquí he dejado de leer.



+100 Si hubiese contratado fondos en bancos no ladrones, no estaría así. Apuesto que el Santander hizo de las suyas y no creo que se haya quedado sin nada. 

Los que dicen de que porque invirtió... Es que tampoco puedes dejar 120 millones parados. 10 bueno... Pero 120 no. Tienes que poner la pasta a trabajar. Al menos una gran parte.


----------



## JimTonic (30 Oct 2021)

secuestrado dijo:


> Yo no puedo entender que alguien se arruine con 120 millones en 10 años. Vamos, es que es de sentido comun.
> 
> En primer lugar hay que ver como quieres vivir en tu vida. Está bien querar una casa grande, con un buen terreno, con un coche.. pero eso hay que mantenerlo. Coste de la casa y terrenos, coches, mantenimiento en 40 o 50 años. Si tienes hijos, querras que tengan buenos estudios y en un futuro quizas ayudarles a independizarse. Cuanto cuesta eso? Y querras tener algun capricho, vacaciones etc. Cuanto dinero al mes supone eso o al año? Todo eso lo sumas y te salen, yo que se 5 o 10 millones te vas a gastar en todo eso a 40 años (que ya son millones). Te quedan 110! Inviertes un % en activos mas variables o riesgosos, otro % en activos más conservadores y otro % tendras que tenerlo en liquido. Cómo cojones se puede arruinar uno teniendo una prevision a corto, medio y largo plazo de sus finanzas!?? No lo entiendo.




es que el 1% de 120 milolones es 1 millon, ahora te dan poco, ok, pues consigues medio millon

es que ni por esas, el dinero quema, te compras un terreno y te construyes una casa chula, 7 millones de euros, te compras un deportivo y un coche para llevar a la familia, como mucho 1 millon

cocinera y alguien para limpiar la casa y el jardinero como mucho 100 k al año.


es decir, si controlas y no te aparecen amigos pues tendrias unos 400.000 euros anuales para vivir como dios, es decir, para gastar 30.000 euros al mes. y 110millones en el banco eso es mucho dinero.


----------



## JimTonic (30 Oct 2021)

ademas yo creo que es el truco es ponerte una cota periodica , imaginate 30.000 euros al mes, esos 30.000 euros que no te gastes compras acciones de empresas, estilo cocacola y nike y oro


----------



## hemorroide (30 Oct 2021)

Pues la cosa es complicada, la inflación e impuestos se comen tu dinero y no veo forma de evitarlo: si metes en inversiones te puede pasar lo que a este sujeto, si metes en inmuebles estos como no rentan pues pierdes dinero por tener que mantenerlos (ibis, la comunidad, la luz, el agua, etc). ¿No sería mejor sacar la pasta de España, meterlo todo en un banco suizo y quedarse a vivir allí?


----------



## kikoseis (30 Oct 2021)

xicomalo dijo:


> El problema de la gente que gana mucho dinero en estas cosas es que se le acercan un montón de gente para "asesorarles" y claro esta al final pues e pierde el dinero ...



Se llama buitres acechando su presa.
De repente se multiplican los "amigos". Todo es amabilidad, adulaciones y atenciones.

Ahora que se ha quedado sin un duro, se habrá dado cuenta que también se ha quedado sin "amigos". Toda esa panda que andará olisqueando a ver si pesca a otro al que arrimarse.


----------



## kikoseis (30 Oct 2021)

The Hellion dijo:


> Si en vez de haber encargado la administración del dinero al Santander y a la JP Morgan se la hubiera encargado a los Corleone, todavía lo tendría.



Jajaja. Fin del hilo.


----------



## trichetin (30 Oct 2021)

Bueno no malgastó 120 millones

perimo quita el 20% de hacienda por el premio = 24milloncejos

luego el redondeando 50% de renta del año siguiente = unos 40 y pico milloncejos ed auros.

Sólo dilapidó algo más de 50 millones de euros.


----------



## Diosa-Harley (30 Oct 2021)

Si quisiera que me dejaran en paz los buitres, pagaria un dinerito a varios medios de comunicacion para que contaran la historia de que me he arruinado.


----------



## ElMayoL (30 Oct 2021)

Menuda casa madmaxista me haría yo con 120 millones. 
obviamente no los gastaría todos, pero sin escatimar? Buffff.
La despensa madmaxista, mi búnker, varias decenas de toneladas de leña…


----------



## Redwill (30 Oct 2021)

Mazaldeck dijo:


> Siendo panadero lo que tendría que haber hecho es montar una cadena de panaderías (que es lo único que sabe hacer) poco a poco:
> 
> Paso 1: contratar gente para que lleve adelante su panadería original y hagan recetas nuevas (supervisado por él)
> Paso 2: contratar diseñadores/arquitectos para que creen una imagen de marca y den nuevas ideas
> ...



Montar un negocio en España? ni de coña, antes me apunto a pilates o doy la vuelta al mundo en primera clase que hacer eso, con esa cantidad de dinero mejor mantenerse todo lo mas alejado posible de problemas, compras 3 po 4 pisos que te den al menos 3000eus al mes mas y ya esta.


----------



## usuario baneado (30 Oct 2021)

Ejke pedí consejo al del banco.

Toooonto!

Antes me peto la mitad en propiedades alquilandolos por 200€


----------



## peterr (30 Oct 2021)

Me alegro, gente rata, que encima le tocan 120 millones y quieren ganar más.


----------



## Mitrofán 2 (30 Oct 2021)

Una duda...ahora mismo esos 100 millones limpios...si los metes a plazo fijo negociando conos bancos..que te pueden dar de intereses al año?
Un 3% ...más..menos?


----------



## Riviere (9 May 2022)

pagesitofeliz dijo:


> Cada pobre tiene muy idealizado o creído que se trajinaría con muchos millones en su poder , disfrutar la vida a tope.
> Lo primero es colocarlos en un banco, lo demás es totalmente imprevisible, podria muy bien daros un ejemplo práctico, precisamente los primeros meses haces mil planes, una casita en un pueblecito muy solitario una finquita y ha vivír, al poco tiempo el pueblo se te cae en aburrimiento y la finquita como con dinero suficiente como para cuidarla cada día , luego vas y te afianzas en otro pueblo con más posibles y adquieres otra finca con más posibles y menos trabajo de labriego, aún así con el tiempo empiezas a cavilar donde tanto dinero en un banco? no me digáis cómo, pero llegaron a pasarme por la cabeza tanta cantidad de fantasías hasta que me llegó la de que lo había perdido todo con la crisis de la construcción en fin poco a poco llegó mi desesperacion seguido de cierta locura hasta que intente finiquitar mis cavilas de la manera más fácil, lo demás solo lo solucione intentado vivir lo máximo con lo mínimo y retrocediendo unos 50 años y poco más.
> He aquí mi mundo y poco más.



@pagesitofeliz Veo una cabana de volta, si es en la Noguera, le agradecería su localización para incluirla en mi catálogo. Si es en otra comarca no me interesa tanto. Gracias de antebrazo.


----------



## nosinmiFalcon (9 May 2022)

Chapapote1 dijo:


> 121 millones de euros ganó un panadero de Pilas
> 
> 
> Debe resultar complicado ganar *121 millones *en el sorteo de Euromillones y acabar arruinado. Es la historia de *Francisco Manuel Delgado Rodríguez*, un *hombre* que tuvo un *golpe *de* suerte *en mayo de 2011 y ahora casi lo ha perdido todo.
> ...



Con el Santader, nada mas y nada menos, ninguna sorprersa. Pobre idiota.


----------



## nosinmiFalcon (9 May 2022)

The Hellion dijo:


> Si en vez de haber encargado la administración del dinero al Santander y a la JP Morgan se la hubiera encargado a los Corleone, todavía lo tendría.



Mejor aún si se lo hubiera encargado a sí mismo. Abrir cuentas en bancos de medio mundo e ir repartiendo miguitas por aquí y por allá no creo que sea muy complicado.


----------



## Komanche O_o (9 May 2022)

Claramente, el dujeti tenía un trauma de wannabe. 
Quería ser un lobo de Wall Street, sentirse parte de la élite, ser algo más que un ex panadero...


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (9 May 2022)

El error está en buscar explicaciones racionales a estos sucesos, cuando son de carácter mental y espiritual. Al final te vas a quedar con el dinero que equivalga exactamente a tu autovaloración, a tu nivel de conciencia.
Si en el fondo te consideras indigno de tal riqueza o que no puedes manejarla, pues sucederán acontecimientos que drenarán tu dinero hasta el nivel adecuado. Muchas veces la gente no es consciente de sus límites y de sus mapas mentales, que son los que determinan las condiciones de su vida.


----------



## Cormac (9 May 2022)

Pero algo le quedará, no? 
Aunque sean 10 millones de euros.


----------



## El centinela (9 May 2022)

Noticia falsa y el hilo lleno de muertos de hambre diciendo que no hay que invertir nunca tu dinero

Las muertos de hambre deberían ser baneados de burbuja porque su mentalidad de pobres se acaba contagiando

No hay nada mas toxico que tener un pobre al lado orgulloso de serlo


----------



## TylerDurden99 (9 May 2022)

No me lo creo esto es inventado


----------



## rsaca (9 May 2022)

A ver si no se ha arruinado y es lo que va diciendo el tipo para que Hacienda no le robe por patrimonio.


----------



## cortijero92 (9 May 2022)

Chapapote1 dijo:


> 121 millones de euros ganó un panadero de Pilas
> 
> 
> Debe resultar complicado ganar *121 millones *en el sorteo de Euromillones y acabar arruinado. Es la historia de *Francisco Manuel Delgado Rodríguez*, un *hombre* que tuvo un *golpe *de* suerte *en mayo de 2011 y ahora casi lo ha perdido todo.
> ...





Chapapote1 dijo:


> 121 millones de euros ganó un panadero de Pilas
> 
> 
> Debe resultar complicado ganar *121 millones *en el sorteo de Euromillones y acabar arruinado. Es la historia de *Francisco Manuel Delgado Rodríguez*, un *hombre* que tuvo un *golpe *de* suerte *en mayo de 2011 y ahora casi lo ha perdido todo.
> ...



los boomers son tontisimos


----------



## Xinforio (9 May 2022)

cortijero92 dijo:


> los boomers son tontisimos



A ver, reflotar sin leer...

Ese boomer (supongo que se refiere usted al panadero afortunado) invirtió bajo la fórmula de sicavs, probablemente con mariachis de por medio y, cuando la legislación ha dejado de validar esas prácticas ha disuelto esas herramientas de inversión....que le han reportado (a fecha del artículo) unos 22 millones de euros en beneficio (no se si después de impuestos o de ahí tiene que tributar por irpf).

En definitiva, todos los que critican a aquellos que pensamos que con un capital hay que invertirlo...¿qué opciones dais como alternativa?

Si pensáis que dejando el dinero en una cuenta va a estar ahí custodiado por guardias....estáis equivocados. El banco donde esté va a utilizar ese dinero para hacer NEGOCIO y muy probablemente no os pagará nada por ello, y tampoco tendréis disponibilidad inmediata del mismo, no os podéis plantar delante de una sucursal y pedir que os den en ese momento 1 millón de euros que es vuestro. Así que creo que es mejor hacerlo de manera "especulativa" poner ese dinero a disposición del mercado, igual que lo haría el banco, pero con la idea de recibir algo a cambio. Lo bueno de ésto es que podréis elegir en qué lo queréis invertir.

Lo mismo para el que piense que va a solucionar los problemas del mundo soltando la morterada a ONGs. Quizá hace más bien al mundo si invierte en empresas que generen un valor añadido a una zona deprimida haciendo que la zona no solo reciba inversiones sino algo más importante TRABAJO ya que éste es el que introduce dinero luego en la zona y genera nuevas necesidades y más trabajo e inversiones. Dar dinero para que cuatro progres se hagan la foto haciendo una escuela mientras las familias siguen necesitando que los niños trabajen para tener un plato de comida no es hacer ningún bien.


----------



## Wojakmanuel (9 May 2022)




----------



## Stalkeador (9 May 2022)

Butters dijo:


> Lo dicho, ha querido *nadar con tiburones cuando sólo es un simple pescado*. Con dinero o sin el.
> 
> Los ricos de verdad y la gente que realmente mueve el dinero tiene una capacidad y conocimientos, entorno, ideas, influencias... que ninguno de nosotros es capaz de imaginar.



Es que incluso sin quererlo estás a expensas de los hijos de puta del banco: primero para cobrarlo, ingresado directamente en cuentas del BBVA o Santander. Ahí te empiezan a vender la moto y comer la cabeza con fondos y asesoramiento personal. ¿Lo quieres mover al banco de otro país, tipo BNP Paribas o Deutsche Bank? Pues ellos lo gestionan. No es tan sencillo como "_dame un maletín y me piro de aquí_" 

Uno puede creerse _muy listo_ pero los asesores te pueden dejar pelado si quieren. *Es un mundo en el que no sabemos movernos y ELLOS LO SABEN*. A un asesor jamás se le ocurriría _jugar _con el dinero de un Florentino Pérez o Amancio Ortega, pero con un polluelo nuevo rico se frotan las manos.


De todas formas lo que le ha pasado a este tío es muy extremo.
Ni el más merluzo ni el más putero son capaces de fundir tanto dinero ni queriendo.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (9 May 2022)

120 millones, no necesitas sacarles rentabilidad, dejate de pichas. ¿PA que cojones quieres mas? ANSIA VIVA.

Joder macho, mete 10 millones en 4 bancos diferentes, y dejalos ahi quietos. Eso será tu "stock de seguridad".

NO TOCAR esos 40 millones. Ya tiene que ser muy gorda que quiebren los 4 bancos.

Con los otros 80 millones, que tendrás en un 5º y principal banco, haz lo que te salga del auténtico nabo.

Comprate coches, casas, lo que te salga de los huevos.

Puedes tener unos cuantos cientos de miles escondidos por casa o meter otro milloncejo enterrado en algun lugar del bosque que sólo tú conozcas, o algún invento raro. También puedes transferirle 2 millones a tu padre, 2 millones a tu madre, 2 millones a cada uno de tus hermanos e hijos, te sigue quedando una autentica fortuna y en caso de ruina pues ellos tendrán tanta pasta que no les importará al menos acogerte, también se comprarán buenas casas y coches.

Por último pero no menos importante, crea un negocio propio (nada ultra-ostentoso, pero sí bien pensado y sin hacer el miserias), en aquel campo que te guste, por ejemplo este señor deberia haber creado algo relacionado con las panaderias o pastelerias. Algo que te motive gestionar y que pueda darte trabajo si vienen "mal dadas", a la vez que puedes emplear a gente, contrata gente válida.

Si quieres darle trabajo a tu familia o amigos, crea pequeños negocios en los que puedan trabajar ellos, que sean de su sector, no querrás tener un "enchufado porque sí" y que no sepa hacer la O con un canuto.

En fin cuando tienes muchos millones el mundo está lleno de posibilidades, pero ante la duda, NO TOCAR, NO GASTAR.

Fin del hilo.


----------



## Stalkeador (9 May 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Este sevillano ha dado de comer a los grandes bancos, estos casos son muy habituales, con premios de 3-5 millones de euros, siguen trabajando, sin gastarse nada, disimulando y le dejan las inversiones a su director de banco de cabecera, amigo de la familia de toda la vida...
> 
> PD- Un dia pasan por la sucursal y les dice el de la ventanilla que su saldo esta en numeros rojos...



*"Mi amigo el del banco..." *era la frase que más se le escuchaba decir a los viejos en la era de preferentes e inversiones rarunas


----------



## Duda Metódica (9 May 2022)

Dudo mucho que se haya arruinado. Es posible que tenga inversiones financieras con importantes pérdidas, inversiones a través de sus SICAVS administradas por gestores profesionales. Seguramente las SICAVS se habrán disuelto como consecuencia del reciente cambio legislativo en la regulación de esas entidades. La liquidación de las SICAVS posiblemente suponga aflorar pérdidas, pero en ningún caso habrá perdido todo lo invertido a través de SICAVS. Además es de cajón que en su día debió invertir en propiedades inmobiliarias o en otros activos tangibles.


----------



## Klapaucius (9 May 2022)

Es lo que pasa cuando pobretones con 0 cultura financiera les cae dinero del cielo. Vuelven a ser pobres en pocos años porque no saben cómo administrarlo.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (13 May 2022)

Retraso total


----------



## Ederto (13 May 2022)

yo lo tengo clarísimo. Si un día me toca una pasta de ese calibre, el pico (los 20 millones) los troceo en 10 partes, y se las entrego a 10 personas de mi más absoluta confianza de antes de ganar el premio, con una condición, que cada uno guarde medio kilo a buen recaudo, en lo que le salga de la polla, y si un día estoy debajo de un puente que se acuerde de mi.

De esos 10 me joderán la mitad, pero con que mantenga su palabra uno me vale para no acabar debajo de un puente.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (13 May 2022)

Cuanta gente se ha tragado el título erróneo del op..
No se ha arruinado cojones.simplemente abandona sus sicavs..


----------



## kikelon (13 May 2022)

Que ganas de complicarse la vida con 120 millones. Pero dudo mucho que esté arruinado, igual le quedan un par de milloncejos que a cualquiera de nosotros le bastaría para vivir sin currar el resto de la vida, aunque visto lo kamikaze que es no pondría la mano en el fuego con que no lo acabará perdiendo también.


----------



## Ederto (13 May 2022)

Butters dijo:


> La verdad es que los pobres no estamos hechos para controlar tanto dinero.
> 
> Piénsalo, toda tu vida sobreviviendo con lo justo y te llega un golpe de suerte como este.
> 
> ...



Hay infinidad de artistas que también pasan a ser millonarios y famosos casi de un día para otro, a edades muy tempranas y no la cagan.

El problema está en el entorno. Los estopa son unos gualtrapas pero seguro que alguien les puso un asesor financiero desde el primer día para no liarla.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (13 May 2022)

kikelon dijo:


> Que ganas de complicarse la vida con 120 millones. Pero dudo mucho que esté arruinado, igual le quedan un par de milloncejos que a cualquiera de nosotros le bastaría para vivir sin currar el resto de la vida, aunque visto lo kamikaze que es no pondría la mano en el fuego con que no lo acabará perdiendo también.



De hecho empezó con 20 millones y se retiró con 37.m


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (13 May 2022)

Ederto dijo:


> Hay infinidad de artistas que también pasan a ser millonarios y famosos casi de un día para otro, a edades muy tempranas y no la cagan.
> 
> El problema está en el entorno. Los estopa son unos gualtrapas pero seguro que alguien les puso un asesor financiero desde el primer día para no liarla.



Ya pero como no te lees el titular .solo dice que retiro la inversión en sicavs


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (13 May 2022)

Pues se libró de la debacle de Netflix


----------



## Julc (13 May 2022)

No cabe un imbécil más.


----------



## Ederto (13 May 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Ya pero como no te lees el titular .solo dice que retiro la inversión en sicavs



Al foro se viene a opinar con cojones!! sin leer los enlaces y sin tener ni puta idea!!

Ya es lo que me faltaba! tener que leerme los titulares y opinar con criterio! no te digo... y después qué?? me leo un libro?? eh!! miradme todos!! me estoy leyendo un libro!! soy un intelectual!!!

Esto no es el café Gijón!! es más, mire cómo le ha ido al café Gijón por opinar con criterio!!!


----------



## Vikingo2016 (13 May 2022)

Ederto dijo:


> yo lo tengo clarísimo. Si un día me toca una pasta de ese calibre, el pico (los 20 millones) los troceo en 10 partes, y se las entrego a 10 personas de mi más absoluta confianza de antes de ganar el premio, con una condición, que cada uno guarde medio kilo a buen recaudo, en lo que le salga de la polla, y si un día estoy debajo de un puente que se acuerde de mi.
> 
> De esos 10 me joderán la mitad, pero con que mantenga su palabra uno me vale para no acabar debajo de un puente.



Con todo el respeto, pero estoy leyendo muchas tonterías. 

Dar 1 millón a 10 personas para que luego cuando estés pobre te ayuden.  

No se puede ser más tonto. 

Dar tu dinero a 10 personas. 

Con esa mentalidad seguro que acabas viviendo en la calle entre cartones. 

Solicito el premio al tonto del foro. 

Hay más candidatos, menudas tonterías leo macho.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (13 May 2022)

Julc dijo:


> No cabe un imbécil más.



Más bien no .se retiró antes de que Netflix de derrumbase


----------



## Ederto (13 May 2022)

Vikingo2016 dijo:


> Con todo el respeto, pero estoy leyendo muchas tonterías.
> 
> Dar 1 millón a 10 personas para que luego cuando estés pobre te ayuden.
> 
> ...



No le doy mi pasta a 10 personas. Le doy una parte de mi pasta a 10 personas en las que confío.


----------



## Vikingo2016 (13 May 2022)

Ederto dijo:


> No le doy mi pasta a 10 personas. Le doy una parte de mi pasta a 10 personas en las que confío.



Cuando hay dinero no se puede confiar en nadie!! 


Ni en tus hermanos, primos, sobrios,hijos.

Serán los primeros en traicionarte. 

La historia de la humanidad está llena de ejemplos.


----------



## kikelon (13 May 2022)

Yo en mi cuenta corriente no tendría más de 10 millones, el resto en otras cosas y mucho lo regalaría al a familia. Tanta pasta pa acabar sin poder dormir de preocupación. Pisos, bajos, garages y me gustaría algo para mi barrio que puedan disfrutar mis vecinos pero sin que sepan que he sido yo, a estas alturas de la vida quiero seguir viviendo aquí sin que me den el coñazo.


----------



## Ederto (13 May 2022)

Vikingo2016 dijo:


> Cuando hay dinero no se puede confiar en nadie!!
> 
> 
> Ni en tus hermanos, primos, sobrios,hijos.
> ...



pues ya me he visto en la obligación de confiar en más de una persona y me ha salido bien. Hago 10 paquetes de 2 millones, con que uno de esos 10 me guarde medio kilo ya me apaño. El riesgo es muy bajo.

No confías ni en tus padres? hijos? alguien a quien hayas salvado la vida? un jefe al que libraste de un despido? un compañero que te debe ser quien es?? un médico que te ha demostrado su integridad?? hijo, qué desconfiado!


----------



## nekcab (13 May 2022)

Stalkeador dijo:


> De todas formas lo que le ha pasado a este tío es muy extremo.
> Ni el más merluzo ni el más putero son capaces de fundir tanto dinero ni queriendo



Que nooo.... que al jincho simplemente no le salió del todo bien una de sus SICAV's . Y lo mejor de todo: ¿a que no sabes cuál? Jajajaja... justo la que se la gestionaba el Santander. ¿Pero ves? una de las otras que no cerró, p.e. la que se la gestionaba JP Morgan, simplemente tuvo un pequeño traspiés con esto del COVID pero de momento se va recuperando poco a poco.



Spoiler: Noticia



El panadero que ganó el Euromillones, en pánico: saca 37 millones de las sicavs
Pese a que sus sociedades no han sucumbido al crash debido a su alto patrimonio en renta fija, ha decidido sacar parte del dinero y buscar otras oportunidades.

"Si me tocara el Euromillones o me hiciera millonario, me compraría..." Ese deseo o sueño lo ha tenido mucha gente y pocos son los que han logrado hacerlo realidad. Francisco Manuel Delgado Rodríguez ha sido uno de ellos puesto que en mayo de 2011, con 36 años, le tocó 121 millones de euros en el sorteo del Euromillones. Tomó la decisión de dejar su trabajo de toda la vida, el de panadero en un pueblo de Sevilla (Pilas), para viajar e invertir parte de su gran fortuna. Con el premio decidió adquirir propiedades en Madrid, Sevilla e incluso en Miami (EEUU), hacerse con un buen coche y comprar tres sicavs. Tal vez esto último no se nos hubiera ocurrido si no hubiera sido por las entidades que lograron 'cortejar' al nuevo millonario, como Banco Santander y JP Morgan.

El millonario, que decidió diversificar la mayor parte de su nueva fortuna, ha decidido esta semana hacer cambios y retirar dinero de sus sicavs tras el crash de los mercados ante el temor de que los números rojos se agudicen como consecuencia del impacto de la Covid-19. De hecho, en estos vehículos están también familiares suyos puesto que dos de sus hermanas figuran como consejeras en dichas sociedades de inversión.

Las sicavs, bautizadas como Noviembres Inversiones, Eudel Inversiones y Delquin Inversiones, han sufrido fuertes reembolsos durante esta semana y evidencian que el ganador del Euromillones no se fía de la evolución de los mercados y teme que se agudicen las caídas que sufren la mayoría de plazas bursátiles, a excepción de China y el Nasdaq tecnológico. De hecho, en estos tres vehículos tenía un patrimonio invertido de alrededor de 82 millones de euros, a cierre del primer trimestre, que se ha rebajado significativamente a día de hoy.


El millonario, como buen panadero que fue durante años, ha hecho con su fortuna como si de buena levadura se tratara y sus inversiones han crecido en las sicavs a buen ritmo gracias a la buena evolución de los mercados... hasta que apareció la Covid-19. Estas caídas han hecho que se haya mostrado más temeroso y sea el momento de sacar parte del dinero, alrededor de 37 millones de euros, con el objetivo de buscar otras oportunidades de inversión o de tenerlo en 'stand by'.

El primer movimiento lo comunicó a la CNMV el 12 de junio en Delquin Inversiones, su mayor vehículo con un patrimonio de 28,25 millones, a cierre de marzo. Ese día informó que "con fecha de operación 8 de junio de 2020 y fecha de liquidación 12 de junio de 2020, se ha producido una disminución del capital en circulación en un 46,88%". Esta retirada de dinero es significativa puesto que el empresario controla más del 99% del patrimonio de la firma y habría sacado alrededor de 10,8 millones de euros.

Este vehículo, gestionado por JP Morgan, no ha sufrido el crash de los mercados debido a su carácter más conservador y cotiza en precios similares a los que cerró el pasado curso. De hecho, su distribución de activos es de un 87,24% del patrimonio en renta fija o liquidez y un 12,76% en renta variable estadounidense que, junto a la de China, es la que mejor se ha comportado en 2020.


Noviembres y Eudel, ambas gestionadas por Banco Santander, sí han sufrido los números rojos y, probablemente, hayan sido la mayor preocupación para el millonario sevillano. En la primera retiró cerca de 13,2 millones y en la segunda más de 14 millones de euros y se han comportado peor que el otro vehículo al invertir en compañías del Ibex 35 como Santander, BBVA, Inditex o Telefónica. En total, las pérdidas durante este curso eran de un 6,5% en Noviembres y de un 8,2% en Eudel tras recuperar cierto terreno en el segundo trimestre del año puesto que el desplome entre enero y marzo fue de un 9,26% y 10,25%, respectivamente, pese a estar la mayor parte del patrimonio invertido en renta fija.

El panadero que se hizo millonario gracias al Euromillones buscó refugio en este tipo de instrumento de inversión debido a que solo tributan al 1% en el Impuesto de Sociedades y suele ser utilizado, de manera habitual, por las grandes fortunas de nuestro país. No obstante, muchas están optando por cerrar estos vehículos debido a que Podemos contempla medidas para evitar que un solo accionista controle un gran porcentaje de su patrimonio (como sucede en este caso con más del 99%) y que el número de inversores no sea prácticamente el mínimo legal de 100 accionistas. 


Fuente:

gana-euromillones-miedo-perder-dinero-retira-sicav

sevillano-gana-euromillones-invierte-negocio

ganador-euromillones-sicav-panadero



Me hace gracia (no va por ti) cómo la peña del foro suda de la noticia. En el fondo simplemente necesitan soltar lo que tienen en la cabeza.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (13 May 2022)

Ederto dijo:


> A mí me tocan los 120 millones del euromillones... y lo mínimo le cambio la radio al coche!!! con subwoofer y todo!!!



Que el mp3 es una mierda comparado con el 8 pistas


----------

